# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  شباكنا

## saydsalem

*شباكنا*
*شبَّاكُنا جُمَّيْزةُ الأحباب يا عطر النَّدى*
*يا وردةَ العمر التي غطَّتْ شرايينَ الفضا*
*واجتازتْ الدَّربَ الطَّويلَ قصيدةً*
*في وردها لحنٌ بديعٌ راقصٌ مثل السنا.*

*شباكنا*
*للطَّير موَّالٌ على ريشاتِ نهدٍ قد مضى*
*نحو البوادي ينثر الأحلامَ في صهدِ الصِّبا*
*زهرًا يردُّ اللّيلُ ليلا ما مضى*
*نغدو تراتيلَ الصَّبا*
*قد مسَّ قلبينا نسيمٌ من عذاباتِ الرِّضا*
*فاجتزتُ وحدي سلسبيلا شاطئاهُ الصُّبح والليل القُبلْ.* 






*د. السيد عبد الله سالم**المنوفية - مصر**18 أغسطس 2013*

----------

